# Norco Empire5 is back!



## norco (26. Oktober 2010)

Viele haben das Empire5 in der 2011er Norco-Produktpalette vermisst. Daher wird das Signature Bike des Crankworx-Gewinners Ben Boyko auch für die Saison 2011 wieder erhältlich sein!

Zum UVP von 1.699,00 EUR ab 08. November 2010 beim deutschen/österreichischen Norco-Händler! 

-Empire5 T6061 Rahmen mit 130mm Travel, 135x12 Maxle und ISCG-Aufnahme
-Marzocchi 55RS
-Marzocchi Roco Coil R
-SRAM X5/X7
-Avid Juicy3
-Sun Equilizer 29
-FSA Moto X MegaExo
-Blackspire NSX
-Maxxis Ardent


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (26. Oktober 2010)

finde denn weg zu coil v+h gut die ata 55er wahr ja leider der gröste schrott,und denn preis finde ich auch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbokalimbo (9. November 2010)

das bike ist auch echt schön zufahren ein freund von mir hat das 
ich bin auch ein mal gefahren 
es ist sehr kurz dadurch schön wendig 
ein top slopstyle bike


----------



## freedown (16. Januar 2011)

Schick!!! Und hat auch von der Freeride ne richtig gute bewertung bekommen! 
Das werd ich mir wohl holen! Vielleicht aber auch die 2010ner SE Version.

@ norco: du hast geschrieben "Zum UVP von 1.699,00 EUR ab 08. November 2010 beim deutschen/österreichischen Norco-Händler!" So....! Welchen meinst du? Ist das nen Online versand? Hast du vielleicht nen Link? 


Grüße!

Ps: http://www.boardx.de/norco-empire-2010-p-50402.html --> was haltet ihr von diesem Händer hier? solche online-käufe sind mir doch immer eher etwas suspekt


----------



## freedown (18. Januar 2011)

Wo ich mich grad näher mit dem Empire 5 beschäftige, kommt da noch eine Frage auf. Gibt es einen  Unterschied zwischen dem "Empire *Team* frame,131 mm travel " so wie er im Norco Empire *SE 2010* verbaut ist und dem "Empire *5 *frame,131 mm travel" wie er am Norco Empire *5 2010* ist... ?

Vielleicht weiß das ja jemand! 

Grüße!


----------



## Indian Summer (18. Januar 2011)

Hi freedown

Unseres Wissens sind die beiden Rahmen (bis auf den Dämpfer) identisch.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Mr. Big-Air (2. April 2011)

hab mir gerade das 2010er empire 5 se bestellt  ich berichte mal wenns da ist


----------



## 2es (9. Dezember 2011)

wie sieht n das beim empire mit der Größe aus 

kann man das noch mit um die 1 90 fahren ?


----------



## Mr. Big-Air (10. Dezember 2011)

ich bin knapp 1,70 und mir passt es beinahe perfekt. musst du am besten einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## Indian Summer (12. Dezember 2011)

Hi

Unser Teamfahrer Simon Schwander ist 1.85m gross und fährt das Empire in der
grösseren Grösse M. In diesem Movie, der eben erst gepostet wurde, siehst du, 
wie wohl er sich darauf fühlt:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33492073"]http://vimeo.com/33492073[/ame]

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (12. Dezember 2011)

gibts ja wohl nix zu sagen ausser hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Big-Air (12. Dezember 2011)

stabil


----------



## 2es (14. Dezember 2011)

m is die größte größe oder ?


----------



## Indian Summer (15. Dezember 2011)

Hi 2es

Ja, es gibt 2 Grössen, S und M. Werden teilweise auch mit S/M (S) und
M/L (M) gekennzeichnet.

Somit ist M die grösste Grösse.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

